# Dillon's Massive Hematoma



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Plenty of good thoughts coming.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Only good thoughts for Dillon. Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, i know that feeling all to well. Sending good vibes and prayers that way for your boy. Went thru that ordeal with my irish setter when h was about 10. Not fun. Good luck


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Dill. We've been thru the "quilting" surgery twice with Syd ( each ear ). Glad you knew what it is, and can get him in the morning.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hematoma's are miserable... I hope all goes well. Hopefully they can just insert a cannula and do it without sedation (my vet always does it this way). Thinking of Dillon and you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck with Dill... hope the procedure is easy as possible!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Tell Sam to quit using Dillon's ears as chew toys! I hope it's easily resolved.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Dillion is goin through this! I know it is so hard on them to have these. Sending thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh oh  If they're saying surgery but not disussing options with you, I'm guessing it's the canula drain, which is really not that bad ... unless it doesn't work


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sending tons of good thoughs for Dillon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending good thoughts Dillon's way. My bridge boy had this done and recovered quickly. I hope the same for Dillon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dillon*

PRAYING for Dillon!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of Dillon today. Please let us know how he does with the procedure.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor Dill! I hope things go smoothly.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking of Dillon and you this morning, I hope all goes well.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We went through this with Maggie when she was around 12 y.o. She had surgery but it kept coming back. The vet would try to drain it and finally we just left it alone (because of her age) and the blood was slowly absorbed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Boy do I feel guilty this morning. Let Dillon in from his morning pee, and he is STILL sitting and waiting expectantly in the kitchen for breakfast. The next 2.5 hours are going to be a long wait before we can head to the vet's office. Thanks for all the good thoughts sent his way!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Dilly Doo! I hope your ear feels better soon! <3


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope things work out fine! sending tons of good thoughts!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending lots of hugs and kisses for Dillon.
I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good wishes for Dillon. Our Ralph had one just after we adopted him, and thankfully it caused him no problems. As you say the hardest part is having to starve them, always makes us feel soooooo guilty.

Hope Dillon's recovery is quick and uneventful


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I am back from the vet without Dillon  He has to have surgery and stay overnight. I knew it would be this way, but it still sucked having to leave him there. 

They are going to do the quilting surgery on his ear instead of just drain it. The pocket is very large and the vet feels certain it will just refill with blood if they don't stitch it up too. 

Can I also just say, I have never been more grateful I have pet insurance policies on my dogs than today. I think my eyes just about jumped out of their sockets when they gave me the itemized estimate.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just seeing this. Poor guy. Good thoughts for a successful, uneventful surgery!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish Dillon didn't need surgery, but am glad they are doing the quilting and very glad you have insurance.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Poor Dillon. He'll feel so much better once they've fixed his ear. Jessie had her right ear quilted done several years ago, and we've never had another problem. Glad you have insurance. I didn't, and it was a big OUCH to my wallet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dillon*

Praying for Dillon that he will be home very soon and feeling better.
So glad you have the insurance, too!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking about Dillon tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Can you share the $$$$ estimate?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Did Dillon have the surgery today? If so, how is he doing?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Can you share the $$$$ estimate?



Almost $1100.

This includes: 

pre-op blood work
fluid therapy
Anesthesia
the surgery itself 
the bandaging for his ear
overnight stay
pain meds immediately following surgery
pain meds to take home

I don't have the written estimate in front of me because I left it at the vet when she faxed it to Pet Plan for the coverage preauthorization, so I don't remember everything listed on there.

This is the "high" estimate, it could be lower depending on how long the surgery takes, etc.

If I had elected not to do the optional pre-op blood work, fluid therapy, or pain meds, it would have been more like $550. 

I figured since I had pet insurance anyway, and since it's been so warm and he hasn't had anything to drink since last night, I wanted to give him the fluids definitely so he didn't get more dehyrated than he needed to. I also of course wanted pain meds for him, and elected to do the pre-op blood work because he is 5 and I wanted them to establish a baseline before he is senior age.

My deductible with Pet Plan is $200 and they should cover 100% after that. I will update when I get the final confirmation from Pet Plan will be reimbursing me for.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those estimates are eye opening.

I hope Dillon's surgery goes well and he's home with you tomorrow. Poor guy will probably be wearing the dreaded cone of shame when he gets home too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying for Dillon's surgery to go well. I also have Pet Plan with $200 deductable. I'm so grateful for insurance. I've made two claims in less than a year for Gunner. I'm actually waiting for my check now.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I think it's actually good that they're going straight for the quilting option. Get it over with, move on. When I tried the cannula treatment last summer, it didn't work. Then we did the quilting and between the two - summer was wasted  

Haha, I told her vet I wanted to see some diamonds in there for all I had spent on her ear that summer 

I hope it goes more smoothly for you than it did for Daisy and me. It just seemed to be a particularly torturous recovery. In fact, if I recall, I had a total meltdown here on the forum one evening. Just know, that no matter how bad it might seem at the moment ... it will pass and things will get better. 

Remember Daisy's cast? Is Dillon going to get one of these? I thought it was the cutest thing...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of poor Dill ....hope he's going to be okay and heals quickly!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I just called the vet and got a great report!! I feel so much better now.

She said he is still snoozing and she's waiting for him to wake up so she can extubate him and help him adjust after the anesthesia. 

She also said, and I'm especially happy about this, that his pre-op blood work came back beautifully. His blood cell counts were great, no signs of any infection, and his liver and kidney functions were all in perfect normal ranges. This makes me very happy because he is fed a raw diet and it lets me know that I am doing a good job making sure everything is balanced and healthy for him. YAY! He has not had a blood panel run since I've had him, so this was very good information for me to know.

I can pick him up anytime after 9am tomorrow... can't wait! I hope he isn't too lonely or scared there overnight.. I sure will miss snuggling with him tonight.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OH! AND this is funny.... the vet said, "and he's SO CLEAN! I kept remarking when I was shaving him how clean he is!!"

I said, "are you kidding? I was brushing him out right before I discovered the hematoma and was thinking, I need to take these dogs to the groomers tomorrow because they are filthy!!"

She laughed and said, well ya get an idea of the condition of some dogs I see through here I guess!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dilly Bar, we are praying that you are sleeping soundly from your surgery and will be home bright eyed and happy like your picture tomorrow. Tell Mom to get the inflatable ering for your neck, it is so much better than the lampshade. Feel better handsome


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes for an uneventful recovery!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy to hear the good report!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Miss Daisy looks like she got a toilet paper tube stuck on her ear!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Good news! I hope Dillon and mom have a restful night!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wishing Dill a peaceful night and an uneventful fast recovery!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Glad I have Pet Plan, too. So far no problems for Jaro, but you never know. I am also happy to hear he is doing fine. Keep us updated. I remember Daisy's problem so I was worried for Dillon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad all went well for Dill. Did Sammy miss him? I'm sure he's going to be happy to see him this morning (and you too).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

so glad you got a good report from the vet. funny about him being clean!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so happy everything went fine! Now lots of love!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I somehow missed all this until now. So glad the surgery went well. You should just about be getting home with him now... Hope it's a speedy recovery.

(Now I'm going to go look for your original thread because I'm curious about how this happened!)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just finding this. Glad Dillon made it thru surgery with flying colors. Tonight will be rough on you both. I know tomorrow can't come soon enough for you.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that Dillon's surgery went well. I wish I had the pet insurance when my Maggie had her hematoma--it cost me about $630 overall: $40 for the initial visit to diagnose, $550 for the surgery/meds, and another $40 for a follow-up visit. The good news is that the quilting surgery worked, and the hematoma never came back. I'm sure Dillon's will be just the same--those quilting surgeries seem to work quite well. 

Here are some pics from hers, as well as a happy (and recovered) after pic:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like Maggie was messing with the same toilet paper roll that Daisy ^^ got into but Maggie got the TP wrapped around her head!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just picked him up, updated in a new thread! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-standard/100957-dillons-hematoma-update.html


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry I missed this, I looked for it after I saw the other thread. I'm glad I could jump ahead to today to know he is okay. Hugs to Dillon for quick recovery. Give Sam a hug too, just cuz.


----------

